# In-laws are sometimes better than Outlaws



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't been able to do squat for woodworking due to my job . I've bounced in a few times when I could and will continue to do so until i get some time off in bout 4-5 weeks . But my Bro-inlaw hooked me up with this nice specimen for when I do get time off  Kudos to him for thinking ahead when he off loaded it, he used some saw horses and a sheet of plywood so he could re-load it by himself.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2014)

You owe him a beer! What kind of wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> You owe him a beer!



He already paid him a sister but for that yeah I think Tom needs to ante up more than just a sibling.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2014)

Take off work. Cut it up. Then give it all away to us. And hurry up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> You owe him a beer! What kind of wood?



I never said it was free lol ! But yeah, we will toss a few beers down when i get to see him . He's getting the burl fever too poor guy haha. Its a buckeye burl .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> He already paid him a sister but for that yeah I think Tom needs to ante up more than just a sibling.



I did ante up, i gave him TWO shillings  and I kept the sibling


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

Beb beb beb beb beb beb get buddy ol pal ol friend of mine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2014)

Great score Tom, looks like a lot of good material there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

